# AHHH it shocked me!!!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Daniel and I went and tried to stick a couple more last night. We figured with the way the wind was blowingwe would clean up.......well we got a few but we sure had to work for them and they were smaller than the last trip. The fish were very skittish, many would not let us get within gig range before darted off. Between that, red algae crap, and freaking minnows it was a tough night.

Of course a report from me would be complete without me getting hurt in some way. I don't know how it happened (especially since I had shoes on) but something, either a skate or a star gazer shocked the crap out of me! Made my dang anckle tingle for a few minutes! I'm walking to what I think is a flounder when I step on something that doesn't feel quite right. Thinking I may have stepped on a flounder I put my weight down and ZAP. I'm sure it was pretty funny to Daniel to hear me yelp! AAHHH it shocked me!!










That's right I gigged a whiting....lol










Daniel with the nights catch


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice catch! sure hate I missed it... honey do's ya know what I mean?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one of the things I like about doing it in a boat. No wading thru the Stingrays.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *X-Shark (9/2/2009)*That is one of the things I like about doing it in a boat. No wading thru the Stingrays.


 I would gladly use yours if you let me borrow it?? It isnt always bad Things just happen it was still a fun night!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice catch guys! Sounds like a little comedy thrown in too! I've almost done the back flips before when we used to wade the Gulf in the Johnson'd Bch area and wind up stepping on one. I have to say it will leave you speechless! Hope dinner is great!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well...that shock would have came from what is known as the Lesser Electric Ray, or Narcine brasilienes. They are common along beaches and coastal waters of the Gulf of Mexico, and there electric organ (haa haa...I said organ. Shut up Beavis) produces 14 to 37 volts that is used to stun prey and for defense, such as when gigged by a member of Chunky Love.

They are very pretty, with spots almost like that of a lepard, and maximum size is usually around 18".

You may ask how I know all of this?

Because I slept in a Holiday Inn last night.

Seriously, I went to the shark and ray seminar hosted by Karon at UWF with guest speaker Dr. Glenn Parsons, and bought his book.

I have actually seen these also while snorkleing at Casino Beach.

Too funny...only thing electric around here, and Konz sticks a metal object into it.:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHA I have you know I did not gig it......i was too busy screaming like a school girl!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just reread...I see...you were wading and steped on it...still funny as hell...you "put your weight on it"....who got the last laugh outta that one???

You and Niki goin to Gilligans tonight? Were goin.

And Ill by your bremaster thing


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah she got called into work. Seems like something keeps coming up. However if your buying the kit I could possibly swing by and make a delivery...lol I'd only be able to stay til say 8


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Konz a Brotha' didn't have to go there!!! Still Funny


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Konz, that whole read was too funny! As I was reading,I was laughing and was going to ask if you "screamed like a little school girl". NOT that it's happened to me:clap:clap Good you got to stick a few! Tasty, Tasty!

Skip


----------



## TheBeerMan (Aug 22, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap Not a Bad night. I have had worse.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

A stargazer will light you up too. Stepped on one at Pickens one time. Took a minute to shake that one off


----------

